# Ios 4.2 GM à ios 4.2 finale



## Gregoiredetours (22 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour j'avias installé la version GM pour ipad de l'ios 4.2. COmment faire la mise à jour maintenant que celle-ci est arrivée... itunes va-t-elle la faire automatiquement ?

Merci beaucoup.

Vincent LQ


----------

